# Can pax see what you rate them?



## U212 (Dec 18, 2017)

I have looked into the forum archives and have not received a straight answer for this. Some say no... pax can't see what you rate them no matter what. Others say yes... pax can see what you rated them only after the pax rates you. 
Would really like to know the answer on this one.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

70% of pax have no idea pax even gets ratings, 20% could care less, 5% are curious and will check when they remember in the next 6 months, and finally 5% are problems...know it....and are waiting to repay the past low stars they have been given


----------



## U212 (Dec 18, 2017)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> 70% of pax have no idea pax even gets ratings, 20% could care less, 5% are curious and will check when they remember in the next 6 months, and finally 5% are problems...know it....and are waiting to repay the past low stars they have been given


So if im reading this right the 5% problem pax can see the rating right away and retaliate against the driver?


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Well first you cant even find rating in Lyft app....in Uber you really have to look for it. Any pax with the freetime to think about there rating....which gets them nothing (free rides etc...) these pax that do care are likely problem pax...they are likely to rate you poorly anyway


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Yes, Pax can seen after they rate you; but they can retaliate by flagging you for stuff.


----------



## Joshua J (Aug 1, 2017)

The real ****** bags know the game and have taken Uber plenty of times. They know the game and how to play it.


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

U212 said:


> I have looked into the forum archives and have not received a straight answer for this. Some say no... pax can't see what you rate them no matter what. Others say yes... pax can see what you rated them only after the pax rates you.
> Would really like to know the answer on this one.


According to Uber recently, the pax will not see the driver's rating for the pax. Of course if their rating goes down and they don't take many trips, then I think they can figure it out. They have 30 days to rate a driver.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

U212 said:


> I have looked into the forum archives and have not received a straight answer for this. Some say no... pax can't see what you rate them no matter what. Others say yes... pax can see what you rated them only after the pax rates you.
> Would really like to know the answer on this one.


NO THEY CANNOT.

They have to rate you before they can see what you rated them. That was put into place in Dec 2017, the only worthwhile change in the "180 Days of Change"

I rate 100% honestly 100% of the time and my rating has remained the same for 9 months.


----------



## Transporter_011 (Feb 3, 2018)

As a driver who also uses the rider app quite a lot I have to say that I don't see my rating, like at all.

I've ordered 100 trips from uber and I still don't know what my rider rating is. I've scoured the app for it too.


----------

